# Finally got a real diagnosis!



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi All: havent heard from anyone in these groups for awhile, which means I havent been here for awhile.Anyway, wanted to stop by, see what's new and say yippee, I finally got a real rheumy who believes in FM. I didnt have as many tender points as expected and we determined my FM is from other illnesses and not stand alone. The important thing is, I have been validated and now if I tell someone I am too tired, they get it a little better!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Emma,Glad to hear that you finally have an official diagnoses. It's so nice to hear that it isn't all in the head and what you are feeling is real. I went through so many years of that until I was diagnosed in l992 by a rheumy.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Emma! I'm so glad to hear that you found a good rheumy, and that you finally got your diagnosis. I remember SO clearly when I finally got my diagnosis. Like you, I felt vindicated and validated, and I was SO glad to know for sure what was going on with me!I am interested to hear how you're getting on. Does your rheumy think that since your FM is not "stand alone" that it will react better to treatment?


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, no we didnt discuss that treatment would be any more or less successful. For me I have the weird symptoms, fog, stiffness, IBS (why I'm here!), skin sensitivity, cold sensitivity etc. I do not have severe pain, nor severe sleep problems.So we are going with stress reduction, exercise and maybe some melatonin if I need it. She is a cool doctor though, one who suggestes doing Internet research, joining support groups like this one, and reading books. I liked that very much!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wow, that's great! She does sound like a really good doctor. I am always impressed when doctors encourage their patients to be their own advocates. That is a VERY good sign! Keep us posted on your progress. I'm glad you found a good doctor that you like!!


----------

